# Waltmann Und Sohn Knives



## foodie 13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

Myself and my husband were after getting a 25 set of these knives as a wedding present but have never heard of the name before. We wanted to try them out the other night and when we went to cut some vegtables we found they were very hard to cut with. it seems that the blade is quite thick. Is this common with chef knives at all?

We are people who love to cook at home and would do a mixture of home style cooking but also some fine dining cooking also. I looked up the name online but the name doesn't seem to have a web site but has gotten some good reviews it seems.

Thanks for any imput you can give us.


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Foodie 13*
> 
> . it seems that the blade is quite thick. Is this common with chef knives at all?


I googled it and found these on Amazon.


Never saw those but little traits remind me of cheap Farberware or Hampton Forge products that are made in China and are heinous. I can see the pictured chef knife needs a reduction of the bolster.

In our Asian markets are decent, for home use, made in China cheap knives and in the department stores are cheap made in China knives that are utter junk.

The steel of the utter junk ones is very low and often the edge angle and grind is beyond horrible.

Jim


----------

